# New Girls are home -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

New girls are home and Rose was possibly bred!!!!

New girls came home last night and instantly were part of the herd. I was so excited to see how well they acclimated and everyone took to them.

Today, I put all the does out in the far horse peen because the farrier was coming and I don't put the tiny babies with the horses, so the girls had to move. They were so excited to be in the other pen where there is just a start of grass to munch on.

Here are some pics from earlier today -










Rose -










Heather -










Heather's daughter Daisie (will probobly rename her) -



















Heather's other daughter Pudding -










And Abba - chasing Rose. I saw him breed her once, but we will see if she takes.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what fun  congrats they are beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are really nice goats..... :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, I wish I had that much space fenced in for my goats. They look so happy...

What color is Heather?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

SO cute!!

I thought Daisy has a mohawk there for a moment, then I realized it was somebody's tail.  

Heather really is a pretty color.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

some one, I think it was Stacey, in a different thread said that is was a claire something or rather - I remember that it was in the "peacock" area of the color pattern chart - LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cou clair is teh color pattern I do believe


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo - I remembered part of it - LOL!

I really like these girls. They are pretty mild and love to give kisses. 

I just hope that Rose takes to her "date" with Abba today (and bred Grace to Blue today also!!)

Cinder - that is the "summer pen" because it doesn't have any shelter or anything on it (going to do that this year) and then I have another pen about the same size that is heavily treed and has shelter for the goaties on it. They used to raise elk here.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

As I have already told you... they are GORGEOUS! Heather is my fav :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute cute and CUTER!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...Allison, they are soooo pretty! I think the Rose/Abba combo will bring you some gorgeous kids! Glad they are fitting in well.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Pretty, pretty girls......you have such great property!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks cdtrum - gotta love Craigslist - yep - that is how we found our property. 

We were living in a house that was in the city about 8 blocks from our house when the owners decided they were going to sell it (we rent because we might move south when hubby's kids graduate - 2 more years - so we didn't want to buy) well I started panicing as we had 2 very large breed dogs and we couldn't find a house we liked that would take the dogs. Then I found this place!

It was 185.00 a month more to live here, but it was 15 acres, only neighbors are below us, fences, horse stall, could have livestock, private beach, boat slip, all kinds of things - but we don't pay for garbage or water and electricity is alot cheaper and we use the fireplace in winter - so really the only extra we truely pay is the gas back and forth to town - but it is worth it.

If you ever come to the Northwest, let me know - and we will have you up!


----------

